# What's your knife mines a gerber 97223



## Mustang71 (Nov 11, 2016)

I have many knives that my great uncle left me years ago and I was looking through them the other day and found this gerber 97223 made in Portland usa and decided to sharpen it ant carry it. I've tried carrying other knives and they were to bulky this knife fits just right in my work pants. I know many people carry knives and wondered if I really found a good one


----------



## Jere39 (Nov 11, 2016)

My EDC for many years was a Kershaw 2001 Good Buddy that fit nicely in a pair of dress pants pocket, even better in business casual khaki's:


It has a small-ish blade, and a straight screw driver, file, and ever essential bottle opener.
Unfortunately, they no longer make this knife, and I broke the back spring on mine a couple years ago:




I resorted to eBay to find and purchase a couple of them in very good condition. I lost a second one, and am now carrying the last of my supply.

But, now that I am retired, and mostly wearing jeans or canvas type pants, and working outdoors every day, I've stepped up to one of two bigger knives with pocket clip. First is a Leatherman with serrated blade, straight and phillips screw driver small clip, and of course the essential bottle opener:




Since Kershaw has an excellent warranty program, but also since they could not replace the broken back knife, they gave me an option to select another knife, and I chose a nice very thin pocket clip knife with lock-back serrated blade, and of course, a bottle opener.




Anyone notice a common thread in my choices?


----------



## blkcloud (Nov 12, 2016)

4 blade hen and rooster


----------



## dancan (Nov 12, 2016)

I usually have a Swiss Army in my pocket , usually a Tinker or a Spartan .
Good quality and cheap enough that I don't cry when I loose one .
The Sanrenmu 710 is another good cheap edc .


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 12, 2016)

One of my favorites is a Browning folding knife. My wife and I picked out a small folding Browning for my Dad as a Christmas present. He also carried a small folding knife in his pocket, and needed a new one. He carried it for several years till he broke the tip off. I told him it had a life time warranty, just send it back. He felt that since he was prying with it, it wasn't Brownings fault. So, I sent it back for him. A few weeks later I got a package from Browning with a hand written note saying they no longer made that model, please accept this one from our custom shop. It was a little bigger and a lot fatter. Has antler scales and leather belt loop case. Well, it was too heavy for a pocket knife, so Dad gave it to me. It was far and a way the sharpest store bought knife I have ever owned. I actually lost it while camping with the Boy Scouts. A couple years later I saw one of our old scouts and he had a knife just like mine.When I told him I lost mine at summer camp, he gave it to me. Then he said that every week for one year after he found it, he stood up and announced that he found it and was anyone missing it. I had changed jobs and missed our weekly meetings for a year. We actually figured out when and where I lost it. Someone wanted to see a custom belt buckle I made, and when I took it off, the knife fell off the belt. I offered him any knife I had and he looked at them all, and said thanks, but I can't take something for doing what I should do. I finally gave him, with his fathers permission, a .41 caliber cap and ball derringer. If this thread keeps going, I'll try and get a pic up, Joe.


----------



## tpence2177 (Nov 12, 2016)

My favorites are my bench made 940 and my mini griptilian. Most expensive pocket knives I've ever had, but they are worth it. I have a few that my wife has given me on special occasions that I don't want to use cause I am afraid to lose them or break them. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyeThomas (Nov 12, 2016)

Spyderco, it's one of the police models with a smooth front edge followed by a serrated (spelling?) section. It stays in my locker at work and goes on my work pants at the beginning of every shift. It's old, had it since the Corps. She's a little beat up but still works.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Nov 12, 2016)

Benchmade 943 and 950 here.

I've had Gerbers, CRKTs, never owned a Spyderco, but used many of them. Benchmade is a cut above. Spyderco makes a good knife, but the axis lock of the benchmade is a great locking mechanism. When I open the knife, I pull back the lock, and the blade just glides on its bearings. No friction at all pretty much. Makes one handed opening and closing a fluid and very satisfying motion.


----------



## merc_man (Nov 12, 2016)

I usually have my paraframe gerber foldibg knife. It fell out my pocket when i was putting my tarps on wood pile. So untill i burn enough to find it im using one of my dads. Its a winchester pocket knife and im starting to like it. Little smaller and lighter.


----------



## muddstopper (Nov 12, 2016)

I have always carried some sort/brand of multiblade knife. I recieved a 3 blade Case for Christmas one year and have carried it ever since, before that I carried a 3 blade BuckCreek. I also carry a Mini Sod Buster, so I guess I carry 2 knifes at all time. Traveling all the time, I keep another mini sod buster in my suitcase and I have 2 or 3 more multiblade folders with it. Most are not brand name, just knifes given to me over the years. When I go camping, I take my Case folding hunter. It has 3 interchangeable blade. I dont have a pic, but heres a link. http://www.deadwoodknives.com/p-720...anger-stainless-hunting-pocket-knife-137.aspx


----------



## svk (Nov 12, 2016)

I have a small promo Swiss Army knife on my truck ring. For deer hunting I have a larger folding knife of one of the major makes but I forget which one. 

I have an amazingly sharp Schrade but it's a fixed blade and the leather case is too loose to carry without risk of loss.


----------



## Mustang71 (Nov 12, 2016)

I have one of old cutco wood handle hunting knives that I use for deer hunting. It's an awesome knife but the tip is broken off. They are not cheap to replace either. I've seen them for 150 on ebay


----------



## AGoodSteward (Nov 12, 2016)

Gerber paraframe. Round filed the teeth so I can keep them sharp. On my second one now.


----------



## woodenboater (Nov 12, 2016)

Buck locking folder in the vehicle and a Spyderco Rescue for the Stohlquist Xtract pfd.


----------



## Flint Mitch (Nov 12, 2016)

Spyderco Endura 4.

I love it. Great steel, takes a while to put an edge on but man does it get sharp and stay that way
. I'm on my second one now, lost the first one about a year ago. Before the Spyderco it was a Kershaw Leek

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tpence2177 (Nov 12, 2016)

Flint Mitch said:


> Spyderco Endura 4.
> 
> I love it. Great steel, takes a while to put an edge on but man does it get sharp and stay that wayView attachment 536692
> . I'm on my second one now, lost the first one about a year ago. Before the Spyderco it was a Kershaw Leek
> ...


How do you like your spyderco? I've read a lot of good stuff about them. Wanting a knife that's in between blade sizes of my mini grip and my 940 and I like how thin spyderco knives appear.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 12, 2016)

Very rare I'd need a knife and I can't just grab one from the kitchen drawer, garage, trucks, shop, etc so I don't carry one.


----------



## Flint Mitch (Nov 12, 2016)

tpence2177 said:


> How do you like your spyderco? I've read a lot of good stuff about them. Wanting a knife that's in between blade sizes of my mini grip and my 940 and I like how thin spyderco knives appear.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I like it alot. I can abuse a knife and it takes everything I throw at it!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 12, 2016)

Benchmade has 154cm on blade. My everyday carry knife for many years. I have never seen another one like it.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm not allowed to have sharp knives.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Nov 12, 2016)

Packing up a saw to sell. 9 stitches kind of killed any profit. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tpence2177 (Nov 12, 2016)

LoveStihlQuality said:


> View attachment 536809
> 
> I'm not allowed to have sharp knives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


I've already showed why I don't need an axe in the scrounging wood thread. I have cut my left thumb, twice to the bone lol. Super glue does great for those. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Nov 12, 2016)

tpence2177 said:


> I've already showed why I don't need an axe in the scrounging wood thread. I have. Cut my left thumb, twice to the bone lol. Super glue does great for those.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


You didn't learn after the first time?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tpence2177 (Nov 12, 2016)

LoveStihlQuality said:


> You didn't learn after the first time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Nope, zip ties every time. Both times the tip of my thumb was numb for a few weeks. Cut my third finger as a little kid all the way down it opening my uncle's case knife. 

I use reusable plastic cups and plates. Chain saws probably isn't a good hobby for me lol. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 12, 2016)

Just got this SOG Trident. So far I like it. Little bigger than what I like for everyday carry.


----------



## AmateurSawer (Nov 12, 2016)

Buck 347 Vantage for work.
Also Leatherman Wave


----------



## hopm (Nov 12, 2016)

leather multi.....no telling how many steps it has saved me...and a kershaw leek


----------



## AmateurSawer (Nov 12, 2016)

Carry a Leek in my Sunday Pants pocket
but I like the more robust look and feel of the Buck for hard cutting


----------



## Mustang71 (Nov 12, 2016)

Bought this guy as kinda novelty but it's pretty cool just wish I could carry it. It's a timber rattler . I've carried it in the woods around my house a few times just because. It's about as heavy as my machete


----------



## jrider (Nov 12, 2016)

I only need a good knife when I'm at the butcher table and I use Forschner. I prefer the 5".


----------



## Del_ (Nov 12, 2016)

The small Gerber is my daily carry. I keep it razor sharp. The larger is a Gerber Combat Folder.


----------



## Brushpile (Nov 12, 2016)

Not a good pic but a Calr Schlieper carbon steel German Eye, missing emblem. This was a knife someone had washed in the washing machine and let it rust so bad one of the back straps was broken. Cleaned it up (somewhat) and sent it off for repair. Been a favorite carry ever since.The other is my 84' US made Old Timer. Real good steel.


----------



## Rockjock (Nov 12, 2016)

Here are some that are in my desk. Seems I keep getting them as gifts.. The one I carry most is far right, middle.. it was actually stamped John Deere but it is a Smith and Wesson I believe.. Never had I a problem taking a knife with me on holiday while packed in my checked in luggage but i once forgot the pin from a grenade in a pair of trousers and that caused a lock down of sorts.


----------



## aokpops (Nov 12, 2016)

Been using a gerber paraframe . The dirt an dust falls out of a paraframe an the action always works . Need to get a new one ,lost my last one .


----------



## Brushpile (Nov 12, 2016)

Rockjock said:


> The one I carry most is far right, middle



What's the one right above it? Looks similar to a Barlow.


----------



## 2strokenut (Nov 13, 2016)

this is mine the only thing i dont use on it is the bottle opner


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 13, 2016)

i got hold of a mangy rambo survival knife when i was 20 yold it had toy type a compass in hilt top and handle hollow for matches and fishing line a plastic handle real POS... its stayed with me ever since working just fine when needed. i lost it a few times but always found its way back to me, the last time was this year it ended up at my gun club & i found it 3 months later..


http://www.orionfoundation.org/survival_knife.htm

A family heirloom is 303 bayonet with mint marking Slaz 44 from what i can work out that year of manufacturer by slazenger 1907 to 44 

http://www.warrelics.eu/forum/bayon...tralian-1907-42-bayonet-mint-unissued-410787/


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 13, 2016)

Rockjock said:


> Here are some that are in my desk. Seems I keep getting them as gifts.. The one I carry most is far right, middle.. it was actually stamped John Deere but it is a Smith and Wesson I believe.. Never had I a problem taking a knife with me on holiday while packed in my checked in luggage but i once forgot the pin from a grenade in a pair of trousers and that caused a lock down of sorts. View attachment 536836




S&W doesn't make knives, they are just rebadged. (That's right from the horse's mouth, my brother is an engineer for them)


----------



## T. Mainus (Nov 13, 2016)

Gerber EAB. Nice and small, Just put a new blade in when it gets dull.


----------



## al-k (Nov 13, 2016)

I like this one because of the saw blade and it fits nice in the pocket, been carrying it for years.


----------



## Rockjock (Nov 13, 2016)

Brushpile said:


> What's the one right above it? Looks similar to a Barlow.


It is a Gebr berns solingen pocket knife. Got it in a flea market near Munich a very long time ago.


----------



## Rockjock (Nov 13, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> S&W doesn't make knives, they are just rebadged. (That's right from the horse's mouth, my brother is an engineer for them)



No doubt it is a china knife. The John Deere version I have says china on it. They are not bad actually. If I loose it I am not heart broken.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 13, 2016)

PA Dan said:


> Just got this SOG Trident. So far I like it. Little bigger than what I like for everyday carry










I also have the SOG. Used these for years. I hate the safety catch so I removed mine. I especially like how you can reverse the clip for us leftys. Spring assist, so it flicks open very easily. Good steel, too.

.


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 13, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> I also have the SOG. Used these for years. I hate the safety catch so I removed mine. I especially like how you can reverse the clip for us leftys.
> 
> .


How do you remove it?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 13, 2016)

Rockjock said:


> No doubt it is a china knife. The John Deere version I have says china on it. They are not bad actually. If I loose it I am not heart broken.



I'll have to ask him. There were a few models that were a good brand for sure. They are sort of the "marketing stuff" category though, like watches, water bottles, bikes, t shirts, etc.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Nov 13, 2016)

Rockjock said:


> Here are some that are in my desk. Seems I keep getting them as gifts.. The one I carry most is far right, middle.. it was actually stamped John Deere but it is a Smith and Wesson I believe.. Never had I a problem taking a knife with me on holiday while packed in my checked in luggage but i once forgot the pin from a grenade in a pair of trousers and that caused a lock down of sorts. View attachment 536836


Probably wasn't the pin that caused the problem, it was the grenade it belonged in.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockjock (Nov 13, 2016)

LoveStihlQuality said:


> Probably wasn't the pin that caused the problem, it was the grenade it belonged in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk



That was the first question they asked. A friends dad has a box full of the rings and pins. I thought to use it as a key ring as they are quite strong.


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 13, 2016)

hopm said:


> leather multi.....no telling how many steps it has saved me...and a kershaw leek



I carry the exact same tools! The Leatherman is EDC...I can't go without it. The Leek I keep scary sharp and carry it when I go out. I love how slim the profile is and how easily it deploys. The Sandvik 14c28N steel takes the finest edge I have ever seen.


----------



## Saddle Mander (Nov 14, 2016)

My EDC is a Leatherman Wingman. I've learned to NEVER leave home without it. If I do, I always regret it. A few weeks ago I left my house and I had no idea that in 2 hours I would be up a 10-foot ladder installing a ceiling fan. Fortunately, I had my Wingman on my belt, which had all the tools I needed to get the job done. That's a little on the extreme end, but it isn't that unusual. Most of the time I find myself using it to tighten screws or nuts, open boxes, etc. but it does get used several times a day.


----------



## Toy4xchris (Nov 14, 2016)

Been in my pocket for around 9years or so now carried it in and out of uniform. Probably do for a bit of love from Benchmade though

sent from my electronic leash


----------



## TimberWolf530 (Nov 14, 2016)

I just can't pull the trigger on an expensive knife. I lose them too often. Right now I alternate back and forth between these two, depending on which I can find at the time.


----------



## Brushpile (Nov 14, 2016)

Jere39 said:


> Unfortunately, they no longer make this knife, and I broke the back spring on mine a couple years ago:



This fella here does great repair work. If you're so inclined.

http://www.muskratmanknives.com/


----------



## backhoelover (Nov 14, 2016)

carry my dads oldtimer, talking about a knife that will get sharp.


----------



## link523 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bench made mini barrage been carrying 8 years. Almost everyday. May replace it one with some newer super steel blade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Nov 16, 2016)

I have two of these from Klein tool. Real nice pocket knife and holds an edge forever.


----------



## Erik B (Nov 16, 2016)

Back when I was young, I had a Boy Scout pocket knife. Made the mistake of having it with me when I went off to army boot camp. Never saw the knife again. They wouldn't even let me ship it home. When I do carry a knife now, it is a swiss army knife.


----------



## tilenick (Nov 16, 2016)

Erik B said:


> Back when I was young, I had a Boy Scout pocket knife. Made the mistake of having it with me when I went off to army boot camp. Never saw the knife again. .


 I had one too. lost mine at a 4th of july fireworks a few months after I got it in the 80's. I still think about it now and then, damn well made knife.
I should carry one of the dozens of knives I have collected over the years. Some cheap, some expensive, but I Carry utility knives now for work, mine is a kobalt folder I picked up last Christmas for cheap it seems to be holding up well.


----------



## woodguy105 (Nov 16, 2016)

For the last two years I've been carrying a BlizeTec. Nothing fancy cost about $35 It's a little bulky in the pocket but I've grown used to it and feel naked without it. It has a mini light with magnet base, a fire starter, seat belt cutter and window breaker...and I've learned the seat belt cutter is a fine bottle opener.


----------



## stumpy75 (Nov 17, 2016)

I have carried a Buck 309 Companion for years.

http://www.buckknives.com/product/309-companion-knife/0309FAM01/


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 17, 2016)

PA Dan said:


> How do you remove it?



Remove the set screws to open it up, and take out the parts. Careful though - it's easy to accidentally pop out the spring and other things that should remain. Not tough to put it back together properly, though.


----------



## svk (Nov 17, 2016)

svk said:


> I have two of these from Klein tool. Real nice pocket knife and holds an edge forever.
> 
> View attachment 537606


Like an idiot I had this in my pocket when I tried to get into the Timberwolves game. Had to hike back to the car to leave it there as I wasn't about to throw it away.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Nov 17, 2016)

svk said:


> Like an idiot I had this in my pocket when I tried to get into the Timberwolves game. Had to hike back to the car to leave it there as I wasn't about to throw it away.


Went to get copy of accident report at City County Bldg. 4 times through metal detector then told me to remove my belt. Pants fell to my ankles so I just walked back through with pants still around my ankles.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tnichols (Nov 18, 2016)

Kershaw for me. One is an everyday working knife, the other is my Sunday go to meeting knife.


----------



## wood4heat (Nov 18, 2016)

This has been my edc for almost a year now. I am rarely without it but when I am you can bet I will need it. 




3774 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com



3775 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 27, 2016)

This isn't a pocket knife, but I'm heading up to my farm in WV to hunt Monday and Tuesday, and it's my favorite belt knife. Back in the 70's I was fueling up my Dads chipper truck. One of the mechanics new I was a hunter and he came out and asked if I'd give him 10 bucks for it. I said all I have for the rest of the week is 10, will you take 5. He laughed and said yes. He said a customer had to get his car inspected and needed 5 bucks. The inspection was six, and the customer found 4 quarters on the floor and needed 5. The mechanic was trying to make 5 on the side for himself. I've managed to keep it all theses years. I did loose the little one once, and went back in the woods and found it. It's an Edgemark, Soligen, Eastern Germany, Joe.


----------



## Marine5068 (Nov 28, 2016)

I've got so many. I kinda collect knives so.
I've got some Shrade, Victorinox Swiss Army, Buck, Gerber, Rapala, and few machetes and some hand made ones too.
Here's a few...


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Nov 28, 2016)

blkcloud said:


> 4 blade hen and rooster



That pattern is also known as a "Congress." I have a couple Hen and Rooster knives myself.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Flint Mitch said:


> Spyderco Endura 4.
> 
> I love it. Great steel, takes a while to put an edge on but man does it get sharp and stay that wayView attachment 536692
> . I'm on my second one now, lost the first one about a year ago. Before the Spyderco it was a Kershaw Leek
> ...



The Kershaw leek is probably one of the best values out there. Made in USA, with good steel. What's not to love...


----------



## bikemike (Nov 28, 2016)

LoveStihlQuality said:


> View attachment 536809
> 
> I'm not allowed to have sharp knives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Sharp kaniffs are safer than it they dull


----------



## bikemike (Nov 28, 2016)

Leatherman surge black lazer engraved Schlak daddy of 6 now il need a new 1 saying 7 yeah it refers to the kids


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 28, 2016)

My carry is a kershaw 1670BLK, I found it embedded in a gravel road, though it would be junk it was so full of compacted dirt,, came out a 9 out of 10.
Also have an assortment of puma, gerber, leatherman, swiss army, couple custom made.total of about 30, have always had a knife in my pocket.
BBB


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Case Seahorse Whittler. One of my favorite patterns, it's been my EDC for 4 years or so. Not a good pic of it, but you get the idea.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Gotta have one for the left pocket. Case Copperlock.


----------



## Brushpile (Dec 2, 2016)

Old Chinese Buck Knife. I hate to say anything good about it. Doesn't walk, or talk for damn, but keeps a fairly decent edge for a great while.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 2, 2016)

Brushpile said:


> Old Chinese Buck Knife. I hate to say anything good about it. Doesn't walk, or talk for damn, but keeps a fairly decent edge for a great while.
> 
> View attachment 540736



I have something like that in the drawer, imported also. For being a cheap knife, fit and finish is pretty decent and does have a decent edge on it.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 3, 2016)

I carry a Kershaw Scallion all the time, what a GREAT knife!







As for hunting knives, (I'm sure I have more than 50) here's three of my most favorite hunting knives, I bought them in the 70's,






They are Gerber "custom series" knives, too bad Gerber doesn't still make knives like they "use to" and all made in the USA too!! Anyway as you can see, the middle one has been used the most. Those three knives have gut/skinned brown and black bears, moose, white and black tailed deer, caribou, sheep and many other big and small game animals! I used the middle one to gut two whitetails this season, they are truly fantastic knives!!

After having said that! I did buy a Mora Kansbol the other day,




It's a decent knife, bit it did need a blade touch up when it got here!

SR


----------



## srb08 (Dec 4, 2016)

My everyday carry knife is a Benchmade. It's been around the block a time or two.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 4, 2016)

Marine5068 said:


> I've got so many. I kinda collect knives so.
> I've got some Shrade, Victorinox Swiss Army, Buck, Gerber, Rapala, and few machetes and some hand made ones too.
> Here's a few...
> View attachment 539889


 You would have liked the USMC I picked up for a friend. I was going to a farm auction that listed an engraved 1899 Savage and a 1919 Savage NRA Match Rifle 22. He looked at the listing and said get me the USMC. I didn't even notice it. It's WWII vintage, probably not issued, it's in such nice shape. Got it for $80, my friend was well pleased. I got both of the Savages, and was also well pleased, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 4, 2016)

Marine5068, is there a model number on the black handle Rapala? It matches my 9" fillet knife, and I've never seen one like yours. I'd like to get one to go with my fillet, Joe.


----------



## tnflatbed (Dec 7, 2016)

Kershaw leek here


----------



## woodchip rookie (Dec 10, 2016)

procarbine2k1 said:


> The Kershaw leek is probably one of the best values out there. Made in USA, with good steel. What's not to love...




I own 4 of these......2 backups for the backup. I've had the 1st one I bought for like 8 years and it's been back to Kershaw for warranty/repairs TWICE. I'll probably never buy another knife.


----------



## wrx-snowdrift (Dec 14, 2016)

Kershaw Ken Onion is my everyday. Had it for 12 years, it's been sent in and replaced twice because the spring assist quit working. Spring assist hasn't worked on this one for quit awhile but not worth the hassle of sending it in.

Had to include my latest knife, Mora Bushcraft Forest. I had never heard of Mora until this summer. They have a very good reputation for making great quality knives at an unbelievable price. I paid $18 for this one on a amazon lightning deal (normally around $25 which is still cheap). I love the rubber grip and the blade seems to be very high quality too. This model is a 3/4 tang. I liked it so much I left my $60 Browning knife at home and used this to gut my deer this year.


----------



## Upidstay (Dec 14, 2016)

Just bought a CRKTM16-12Z from the Kittery Trading Post in Maine. Nice lightweight folding knife. Tanto point, opens with a flick of the wrist, double lock release so you can't accidentally close it.


----------



## Mustang71 (Dec 15, 2016)

wrx-snowdrift said:


> Kershaw Ken Onion is my everyday. Had it for 12 years, it's been sent in and replaced twice because the spring assist quit working. Spring assist hasn't worked on this one for quit awhile but not worth the hassle of sending it in.
> 
> Had to include my latest knife, Mora Bushcraft Forest. I had never heard of Mora until this summer. They have a very good reputation for making great quality knives at an unbelievable price. I paid $18 for this one on a amazon lightning deal (normally around $25 which is still cheap). I love the rubber grip and the blade seems to be very high quality too. This model is a 3/4 tang. I liked it so much I left my $60 Browning knife at home and used this to gut my deer this year.


I'm all about buying high quality tools and paying a higher price for them but I've noticed that every now and then you buy something cheap and the quality amazes you.


----------



## mkinslow (Dec 15, 2016)

I've been carrying this one for about a year. I made it from o-1 tool steel from start to finish. Sheath and all. Knife making and chainsaws are my hobbies


----------



## benp (Dec 15, 2016)

wrx-snowdrift said:


> Kershaw Ken Onion is my everyday. Had it for 12 years, it's been sent in and replaced twice because the spring assist quit working. Spring assist hasn't worked on this one for quit awhile but not worth the hassle of sending it in.
> 
> Had to include my latest knife, Mora Bushcraft Forest. I had never heard of Mora until this summer. They have a very good reputation for making great quality knives at an unbelievable price. I paid $18 for this one on a amazon lightning deal (normally around $25 which is still cheap). I love the rubber grip and the blade seems to be very high quality too. This model is a 3/4 tang. I liked it so much I left my $60 Browning knife at home and used this to gut my deer this year.



I have the same Kershaw as my EDC except all black. Great knife!!!

Moras are awesome deals!!!! Another excellent knife!!!!

I picked up the neighbor an Ontario Rat 2 for Christmas. 


The Spyderco I got him last Christmas has gone mia. Hopefully it's just misplaced in a recess of the shop. 

That served him very well. He was really tough on it. 

I think the Rat will be just fine as a work
Pocket knife from everything I read.


----------



## wrx-snowdrift (Dec 16, 2016)

For those of you Amazon users Kershaw Leeks are on the "Deal of the Day" today. Seems like some decent prices.


----------



## benp (Dec 16, 2016)

Neighbors Rat 2 just showed up. Sweetheart of a knife for the price. It is very smooth and the blade is good and sharp. 





ETA - So after handling the Rat 2 for a bit before I wrap it I've decided to order one for myself. 

I really like it and it's cheap enough.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Dec 16, 2016)

A couple of knives I really like plus the one I pack on a regular basis. The one on the left is a Ken Onion Kershaw which works pretty good for a cheap knife.​
On the right is a Benchmade auto that was the everyday carry piece of my best buddy..he retired from Army in June and said it was time for it to bring me good luck like it did for him. It was on him through several tours and 25 years of duty

The one in the center is a genuine Stiletto my grandfather brought back fromWWII.

I've got a couple other Benchmades and a few old Case's that find there way into my pocket once in a while also.


----------



## Jakers (Dec 16, 2016)

wrx-snowdrift said:


> For those of you Amazon users Kershaw Leeks are on the "Deal of the Day" today. Seems like some decent prices.


thank you for that. i just bought 3. they kept offering me gift cards to sign up for their credit and store cards so i got $70 in gift money. grand total was $15.86


----------



## jehu (Dec 18, 2016)

Rat Worx MRX Mini, made in these United States, chain drive, rugged as hell, sharp beyond belief, and PRETTY!


----------



## wrx-snowdrift (Dec 18, 2016)

jehu said:


> Rat Worx MRX Mini, made in these United States, chain drive, rugged as hell, sharp beyond belief, and PRETTY!View attachment 544252
> View attachment 544253


That thing looks awesome!!! Love the chain links.


----------



## wrx-snowdrift (Dec 18, 2016)

Jakers said:


> thank you for that. i just bought 3. they kept offering me gift cards to sign up for their credit and store cards so i got $70 in gift money. grand total was $15.86


Nice!


----------



## Brushpile (Dec 19, 2016)

Buck Vantage Force 845. The pic doesn't show it, but the scales are glass reinforced OD green, not tan. The blade is 420 HC stainless, with a non-reflective stonewash finish, and she's razor sharp.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 19, 2016)

I carry slip joints, usually a Tony Bose or one I made. Don't care much for the newfangled stuff.









Or a John Lloyd.





Kyle Hanson belt knife is always on my side.


----------



## Brushpile (Dec 19, 2016)

Those are works of art, sunfish!
Beautiful!


----------



## sunfish (Dec 19, 2016)

Brushpile said:


> Those are works of art, sunfish!
> Beautiful!


Thanks man!


----------



## dancan (Dec 19, 2016)

Sure wish I had me one of them fancy string cutters .


----------



## JeffHK454 (Dec 19, 2016)

sunfish said:


> I carry slip joints, usually a Tony Bose or one I made. Don't care much for the newfangled stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Hanson is sexy....


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 19, 2016)

sunfish said:


> I carry slip joints, usually a Tony Bose or one I made. Don't care much for the newfangled stuff.



I really want one of the Bose lockback whittlers, just not wanting to come off the $$$.
I did score a Case/Bose Cattaraugus Yukon a couple months ago, pretty cool knife (that I'll never use lol). I'll post it up in a bit.


----------



## anlrolfe (Dec 19, 2016)

I've been carrying an Opinel #8 for the last year or so. It cuts more like a paring knife and thats why I've got it, for Scout field kitchen duty. The other newest is a Mims hand made skinner.


----------



## Brushpile (Dec 20, 2016)

"recycled chainsaw chains."


----------



## banjobart (Dec 20, 2016)

Al mar SERE. Sometimes a Spyderco or Benchmade.


----------



## sledge&wedge (Dec 21, 2016)

wrx-snowdrift said:


> Kershaw Ken Onion is my everyday. Had it for 12 years, it's been sent in and replaced twice because the spring assist quit working. Spring assist hasn't worked on this one for quit awhile but not worth the hassle of sending it in.
> 
> Had to include my latest knife, Mora Bushcraft Forest. I had never heard of Mora until this summer. They have a very good reputation for making great quality knives at an unbelievable price. I paid $18 for this one on a amazon lightning deal (normally around $25 which is still cheap). I love the rubber grip and the blade seems to be very high quality too. This model is a 3/4 tang. I liked it so much I left my $60 Browning knife at home and used this to gut my deer this year.



Man I had a Ken Onion for almost 10 years and a couple months back I lost it at work. I was using it to scrape coating off a steel pipeline about 6 feet down and handed it to another guy on the other side of the ditch to cut some tape. He never handed it back and didn't mention he left it sitting on top the pipe until we were done back filling the trench and packing up for lunch.


----------



## wrx-snowdrift (Dec 21, 2016)

sledge&wedge said:


> Man I had a Ken Onion for almost 10 years and a couple months back I lost it at work. I was using it to scrape coating off a steel pipeline about 6 feet down and handed it to another guy on the other side of the ditch to cut some tape. He never handed it back and didn't mention he left it sitting on top the pipe until we were done back filling the trench and packing up for lunch.


That really sucks. If I ever forget mine I feel naked without it. Hopefully the guy that borrowed it will buy you a new one??


----------



## Big Dan (Dec 22, 2016)

My EDC is a Victorinox SAK but any time I'm doing anything outdoors I carry a Kershaw/Ken Onion Boa clip knife.


----------



## Mustang71 (Dec 24, 2016)

Idk how many of you have children but you need a good knife to get these kids toys out of the package this time of the year lol


----------



## Jakers (Dec 25, 2016)

speaking of knives, anyone have experience with the Work Sharp knife and tool sharpener?


----------



## fred bergman (Dec 25, 2016)

use it everyday


----------



## anlrolfe (Dec 25, 2016)

Jakers said:


> speaking of knives, anyone have experience with the Work Sharp knife and tool sharpener?



No, No, *NO* *!!!*

Learn how the use a sharpening steel or ceramic rod. If I've got something that's seriously dull perhaps a few licks on a stone or diamond hone. IMHO, Products like these are not "sharpeners" they are "grinders" and should never be used on a knife that you really care for. A sharpening steel or ceramic rod burnishes or polishes the edge back into alignment and removes very little metal, this can't be said about most power driven products which will IMHO ruin a good blade.


----------



## Jakers (Dec 25, 2016)

ive been hand sharpening for 25 years and always felt the same as you. i just get a different feeling about this one. it actually uses the same sharpening process as the big knife manufacturers do. i guess im looking for a better faster way to bring back a really dull knife. i have about 50-60 knives and some are really cheapo knives that are dull. just something i play with in the winter when its cold out


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 25, 2016)

Jakers said:


> speaking of knives, anyone have experience with the Work Sharp knife and tool sharpener?


 Yes I do, and yes it's fast and works, BUT I can't bring myself to put one of my GOOD knives on it!!

They remove a lot of metal fast...

SR


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 25, 2016)

I've had one of these in my pocket for over 20 years now, Klein 1550-4. I try others now and then and always come back to the ole stand-by. 20 bucks, bullet proof, holds an edge great. Just tried a benchmade 940, it's the dullenest, edge chippinest knife I've ever had in my life. I'd feel bad even giving that thing away.

I have a lot of knives and brands turned into junk by a work sharp, and other systems like that. There's one at a shop I frequent at work, after they burn the blade or blow off the tips guys toss them and I pick them up and bring'em back to life on a stone and steel. Use a light touch if your gonna go the work sharp direction.

Doesn't matter what you carry, so long as you have a knife in your pocket. A guy should have a knife in his pocket, doesn't matter how old or young they are. 



Owl


----------



## sledge&wedge (Dec 28, 2016)

wrx-snowdrift said:


> That really sucks. If I ever forget mine I feel naked without it. Hopefully the guy that borrowed it will buy you a new one??



Haha nope, not a chance. He offered me a lukewarm Miller High Life after work that day, but I wouldn't drink one of those if I was dying of dehydration.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Dec 29, 2016)

best knife i have ever owned to date.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 29, 2016)

TMFARM 2009 said:


> best knife i have ever owned to date.


Love the Gerber Gators! Have four or five and bought both my boys one for Christmas last year. The both got ones with the gut hook for hunting! Great knife and great price!


----------

